# K, here is goes dose any one els do this?



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Ive been wanting to ask this for a while now. Cause well its kinda, what am I saying its embarrasing. So dont make fun of me to much... :razz:

Does anyone canter in the house? Ive noticed that a couple months ago 
Ive been cantering every where I go in the house, some times I trot to! But then thats just regular running... 

Do you do this? I cant help it now. Its like im so use to a horses speed and riding all the time that I just canter...


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

BAHAHAHA 

omg! 

i thought i was the only one who used to do that :lol: 

I dont do it now, but deffiently did when i was younger. hehe, a good way to run if you ask me, less energy consuming i thought :wink:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i used to do that all of the time. It would make my mother really embarrassed when we had company :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I try to make the car go faster with my seat.. 
like I would get a horse into canter... :roll::lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

oh totally! It's fun! I still do it  hehe


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I would but I would probably have a heart attach and you would miss me if I was gone :wink: :lol:
My old knees don't do trots anymore anyway :sad:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I canter and trot! hehe
If I'm going to the car (anywhere) and it's cold, I'll canter up to it and do a nice transition to a trot, walk or halt 

I do skip sometimes too.. but that's not a horsey move...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG THANK GOD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE! Oooh seeesh! Im not insane! Ok well when did everyone stop cause im 20 I cant really get away with it like a "kid" would.







Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I try to make the car go faster with my seat..
> like I would get a horse into canter... :roll::lol:


I use to talk to my car and encourage it to go faster to beat the other cars like we were in a race! 



appylover31803 said:


> I do skip sometimes too.. but that's not a horsey move...


Yah I do "flying lead changes" to... 


I wonder how many of us use to do it on this forum???


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

TG, I'm 21 and still do it... think I'll always do it hehe. 

even when I was a kid (before I took lessons) that's how I would move. And when I would pretend my dogs were horses, instead of running when they were cantering, I'd canter along with them hehehe


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL my poor dog has fallen victim to my new pony. I jump on him like in the old westerns (but my feet are on the ground) and I grab onto the mane (scruff) and tell him to walk and trot he hasnt gotten the canter yet  but in time...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anytime I do that with Chief, he just sits down:roll:

I'm once he's older, he'll get it.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol yah duke does that but I just give him a nudge and say walk on. How old is chief?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I try to make the car go faster with my seat..
> like I would get a horse into canter... :roll::lol:


 mee tooooooo...i love it..i even act like im jumping the roads that meet the mane road that im driving on....wow


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He's only 11 months, so he still has a lot of maturing to do.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh Duke is 11 mo to!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

When I'm riding behind my hubby on the 4 wheeler, I'll close my eyes and try to imagine being on a horse... I practice balance until my hubby is asking my why I have my arms out to the sides!! 

I ride my chair here at the computer trying to answer questions about leg cues and sitting the trot.

I will trot and canter....my kids get terribly embarrased at the grocery store parking lot.

When we are going to places like fairs and rodeos if my son has a hood on his shirt or jacket I'll neck rein him to keep him moving through the crowd.




.........I'm 33 and I'm a horse-a-holic! :roll::razz:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ hahahahahaha omg i neck rein my friends with their hoods too!~!!!!!! i always think i am on a horse!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

This is just to funny, what have horses done to us! Oh well its so worth to be crazy and have horses!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

You know how you lean forward when going up a hill on a horse?
Well i was doing that today (as well as leaning really far back) when I was coming home from cleaning stalls. It was snowing then (really bad I might add) and our car has like the world's worst tires on ATM, so going UP and DOWN hills was a touchy subject, so I thought I'd help and lean forward or back.

It worked too! hehe


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, I also use my seat in the car, like going around corners I sit real deep. But I have never leaned forward going up hills.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

haha i do it too! ! one day i got so bored i ran around the house switching directions and doing lead changes !!! Man i thought i was the only one who did it !


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the club  lol


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I've done all that, leaning in the car and everything. When I was a kid (6/7 yrs old) and found out that horses hooves are essentially their toes I started running on my toes! I can't hardly walk in high heels but damned if I can't run away from someone in them!


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

Or you tell your friends/family to walk on or cluck at them to get them moving and woah when you want them to slow/stop!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is just cracking me up!!!! I always say WHOA!!!! wait a minute to my kids. Or better yet if they are running up to me too fast I'll say Eeeeeasy... :lol:

I also can run on my toes!!! :razz:

Horses are great!!!!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

omg i do all of this stuff too! 

i jog and lope and stuff.
and i also cluck to my dog and friends and family...
and i admit that i in fact do lean forward and back 
and direct friends with hoodies...and hair.lol.
i do a lot of other weird horsey stuff

but im DARNED PROUD OF IT! bc im a horseaholic...that should be our "horseforum motto"


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

omg it should !!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

This should make you feel good.

I'm sitting here in my Equestrian Coaching class, and the instructor just took us all out into the hallway to practice cantering on the correct lead in a circle - on foot. So just imagine a bunch of 20-40 year old women (and 1 man!) 'cantering' around in circles in a school hallway.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol what was the point of that lesson?


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

We're learning how to teach and sometimes showing with your own body is the best way to teach a student something. Additionally, we're able to realize how much more comfortable it is for the horse to canter on the correct lead then to counter canter.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool, so are you going to a equestrian college or something?


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

There is a set of courses at my university that are equine related. The one I'm taking essentially gives you the mentoring hours you need to get Equine Canada certification for Instructor of Beginners.


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

*giggles* I tell the truck to "halt" and "cherry-up" and sometimes others...hehe

It must be pretty funny to hear, "Cherry-up, Fabio!" and then a wee bit of revving, tehehe.

(But then again, my ranch isn't normal with me living on it, so they should all be used to it. )


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> I do skip sometimes too.. but that's not a horsey move...




In case it hasn't been said.... Appy, those are tempi (lead) changes!! Haha!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dressage = Skipping!?!?! COOL!!! I'm Western AND English!!!! :razz:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Dressage = Skipping!?!?! COOL!!! I'm Western AND English!!!! :razz:


 
Hehe I did a clinic with a crazy dressage coach... she made us (read: the riders!) do the test before we did it on our mounts... extensions, piaffe, lead changes, collections, etc included. 
Man I was sore the next day! Extended trots HURT!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> In case it hasn't been said.... Appy, those are tempi (lead) changes!! Haha!


Thanks Allie


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Hehe I did a clinic with a crazy dressage coach... she made us (read: the riders!) do the test before we did it on our mounts... extensions, piaffe, lead changes, collections, etc included.
> Man I was sore the next day! Extended trots HURT!!


 
The only "crazy" thing we did like that. Was one person was the horse and another the rider. 
The rider had to pick a spot to direct their horse to. And the horse had to be blind folded. 
The rider had to give verbal comands to get the horse where it needed to go. And praise the horse when it was going into the right direction and "punish"/correct the horse when it wasnt doing what asked. 
And who ever got their horse to accomplish what it was suppose to do won. 

It was to be able to understand what the horse was feeling, and how you need to gain trust and respect with your horse, because they are looking to you for leadership while all trying to learn YOUR languag. It was actually fun. One rider got the horse to climb a fence! 

We did other to like with a halter, you have to hold on to the knotts of the rope halter put it up to your stomach, close your eyes and try to go where the "handler" was trying to get you to go, like go out on the circle, disengage,trot,canter. That was fun also...


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> The only "crazy" thing we did like that. Was one person was the horse and another the rider.
> The rider had to pick a spot to direct their horse to. And the horse had to be blind folded.
> The rider had to give verbal comands to get the horse where it needed to go. And praise the horse when it was going into the right direction and "punish"/correct the horse when it wasnt doing what asked.
> And who ever got their horse to accomplish what it was suppose to do won.
> ...


OMG I have to get my lesson girls to do that!!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Its really fun and helpful! I wish I knew more games like that..Does anyone els know any?


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Omg I am constantly doing that! xD I'm more comfortable on my 'left lead' lol so when I go out to the barn and to the chickens I like to work on my right to work on my balance. xD At my 4-H meeting tonight I was cantering around to like the fridge for a pop and then we all ran to the bathroom for something and there's me cantering away.  It's just so fun lol! At school I'll be walking through the hall with one of my friends and I'll kiss and act like I'm going to canter and she starts to go and then she'll yell at me **** Wow and to think I'm a sophomore in high school.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont think you have to worry about still being in highscool and doing that some of us are in their 20's and doing it. 
Im also better on my left lead (left handed) but I dont practice on my right, sometimes I do but preffer my left. I bet thats how a lot of horses feel when we make them canter on their bad lead.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't even know I can skip anymore, I always canter.
I'm a senior in highschool and I canter through the halls if I'm late for class lol.
I live on a dairy farm so before I got my own horse I tipped the round bales of hay on their sides and used it as my horse! He had a feed bag as a saddle and a baler twine bridle.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

.A.j. said:


> before I got my own horse I tipped the round bales of hay on their sides and used it as my horse! He had a feed bag as a saddle and a baler twine bridle.


Did you name him? :wink:


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, yes I did, his name was Mr. Prickles (not pickles), because when I wore shorts or thin pants it scratched my legs.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL, thats so funny!


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

bahahaha! oh man...me and my friend used to canter and jump (on both leads) over oxers and ditches that we made in our backyard. I used to do it inside on the hardwood floor until- you won't believe this- I started to develop stress fractures in my shins!!! lol I'm dedicated.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow yah that is dedication!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

my friend and i use to make "trail" courses and execute them according to the rules.....ie trot the poles..lope in the right lead to the "l" basck through...etc...it was so much fun..people driving by thought that we were crazy....i willl pleasure jog everywhere...lope for a faster pace...it makes me who i am..i love the horse in me!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Haha, when I was younger I used to "canter" everywhere I went! I loved coming up with jump courses for myself too! I thought I was the only one that ever did that!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

wow we have the same mind track...teeheeee^^^


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh my the memories!!!! I used to grab a stick or broom and canter away!Would make the snickering/clicking sound too, and dont forget the whoaaaaa!Havent done it since I was a girl but I was an excellent imaginary horse rider hehe.Bet it great exercise, maybe I'll canter on the walking trail!:shock:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to.
I actually had to do that last month for about a week if I wanted to run because I tore my ACL I can't run so I galloped.

When I was littler my friend and I used to take fly swatters and hit our legs while we were cantering to pretend we were whipping our horses.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, all the time  my neighbour saw me practising my dressage test in the garden on foot, well she thought i was nuts :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!! I do it alllll the time, hehe I even 'canter' down the stairs! :lol: My parents call me a horse sometimes for doing it, but it's funnnn!


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

i good, i'm not the only one. Most of my friends think i'm nuts buts its fun!!!


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha I do that too, and I also tend to jump over anything on the floor from a canter.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

SkylarkandWinnie said:


> hahaha I do that too, and I also tend to jump over anything on the floor from a canter.


 
ME TOO! I jump over my dog,baskets you name it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lol...I can't say I do that anymore BUT you should have seen those dressage tests I would do from one room to another  I can guarantee you that every young horse owner, or anyone who has had a passion for horses as a youth, will have done that at one point or another.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> lol, all the time  my neighbour saw me practising my dressage test in the garden on foot, well she thought i was nuts :lol:


 Haha! My neighbor saw my friend "longing" me with a rope around my waist... who knew what she thought!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

TheVelveteenPony said:


> Haha! My neighbor saw my friend "longing" me with a rope around my waist... who knew what she thought!


Omg! **** thats funny


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha. When I was younger, I had a stuffed horse that I got for my birthday. I used to carry it under my arm and exercise it in the side yard. I'd walk, trot, and canter as well as practice dressage patterns!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Over the weekend we went to the city to take out kids to a movie. My hubby was driving the Suburban and I had my coat and purse on the floor between my feet. We were pulling up to a stoplight and it turned yellow, Bill wan't slowing down as fast as I would have and I dug my heels down, sat deep and pulled up hard on the reins...Like I was preparing for a hopping, hard stop....Bill and the kids just laughed at me because I wasn't really talking to anyone, I just Did it like a natural reaction.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to do GP dressage tests on the trampoline. I bet we've got a few on here :twisted:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

what is GP ?


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, I also used to ride my bicycle with my heels down and practice my posting trot and two-point position  I still do some of that now, even as I ride my bike around campus!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

mysnafflebit said:


> Oh yeah, I also used to ride my bicycle with my heels down and practice my posting trot and two-point position  I still do some of that now, even as I ride my bike around campus!


I had thought about posting on my bike but was to embarrased to do it in public, so I just went into jumping positions. At least then I wasnt posting... You know that is pritty funny to imagen someone posting on a bike.


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol! I actually do this too, I canter, change leads, "trot" and kind of have an 'extended' trot where I just throw my legs out a little more. Of course, I probably have no idea what I'm talking about lol. 

Speaking of jumping dogs. While I don't jump over him, about a year ago, I used to make Chester (My dog) jump home-made jumps. I had crossrails, a liverpool, and at one point I did an oxer. He was really awesome! (I REALLY wanted to ride at the time but, it just wouldn't happen.)


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol! Ive been working on my extended trot to, I guess just testing it out. ~_^ 
I dont think my dog would be so good at jumping, it would be like a really short legged, long body and fat draft cross flying over jumps. (hes a rottie) but now I kinda want to give it a try! "DUKE GET READY!" ... This could be fun! lol...


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol! The way you described it put the cutest image in my head! Chester was a bit pudgy when I started him jumping. He's a black lab.

I have some videos somewhere. I will post them sometime if I remember and I can find them!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh god you got to post them! 

I actually just started duke jumping its like a foot high..lol. I wonder how high he can get. Im going to get him to where he can do all diff kinds, set up a corse and post it on youtube!


----------

